
Robots Are Ruining Your Driving Skills - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-10/as-robots-take-the-wheel-driving-skills-begin-to-hit-the-skids
======
warrenm
95% of driving is not operating the vehicle: it's interior distraction,
tiredness, weather, other drivers, animals, mechanical issues, etc.

Inside-the-vehicle distractions (conversations, checking a map (or GPS), the
stereo, eating/drinking, phone, etc) is what makes people bad drivers. IOW,
being human is what makes people bad drivers.

Drivers weren't ever "good" (as a group) - there were just some who weren't as
bad as others.

